# A previously undiscovered Chopin prelude was just published and recorded



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Now THATS cool!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Prima Aprilis.

Who is Adam F Blumenthal? Why do we not see the manuscript? Why do we not have any info - where it was found? It contains an explicit reference to Chopin’s music, and I can’t think of anywhere where Chopin did that.

Put it like this, if this is Chopin, I’m a Dutchman.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

nice piece whoever wrote it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I suppose it could be Chopin on a bad day.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Sounds very modern and uncharacteristic of Chopin. Is there any authority to this piece?
Viajero


----------

